# which is best among AMD Radeon HD 6770M or NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M?



## AmberEyes (Jul 4, 2012)

Hello,

I am looking forward to buy a laptop, but confused over graphic cards. It would be great help if anyone help me find out the best among AMD Radeon HD 6770M and NVIDIA GeForce GT 630M.


----------



## Jripper (Jul 5, 2012)

6770m is miles ahead of gt630m


----------



## girishpaiv (Jul 5, 2012)

Mobile Graphics Cards - Benchmark List - Notebookcheck.net Tech

dude please use this at times!!!


----------

